# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  αναζητηση t-con Board T370HW02 V0

## freecom

αναζητηση t-con Board T370HW02 V0

ειναι απο Philips 37PFL7662D

απο 37" auo panel

----------


## kostasb

Εχω την T370HW02 V9 και την T370HW02 V6.Αυτες οι δυο ταιριαζουν μεταξι τους για την V0 δεν ξερω.

----------


## freecom

jjjjjjjjjjjjjj.jpg   σαν αυτην θελω

δυστυχως η δικια σου  ειναι εντελως διαφορετικη .......αυτη η version εχει αλλαγες ακομη και στα κλιπς


ευχαριστω για την προσπαθεια

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

την  συγκεκριμένη  που  ψάχνεις  την  έχει  ο  αμοιρίδης  επειδή  είναι  όμως  ακριβή  θα  σου  έλεγα  αν  μπορείς  φυσικά  να  επισκευάσεις  την  ίδια με  πολύ  μικρό  κόστος  όλες  οι  T-CON  βγάζουν  τυποποιημένες    βλάβες  θα  το  δείξουμε σε  πόστ  άλλο  πως  επισκευάζεται  και  τι  χρειαζόμαστε  (λόγω   έλειψης  χρόνου  σήμερα) αυτά  τα λέμε

----------

angel_grig (27-05-13), gethag (26-05-13), her (26-05-13)

----------


## freecom

ναι η ατιμη ειναι ακριβη η καινουργια 
αλλα και σαν μεταχειρισμενη !.....προφανως χαλαει πολυ και εχει πολυ ζητηση και ως μεταχειρισμενη

την παλεψα να την επισκευασω αλλα δεν τα καταφερα

επειδη παιζει σωστα τα πρωτα 2-3 λεπτα.....εβαλα στην ακρη την πιθανοτητα να αρπαξε η eprom της


οποτε την εκανα  reflow

αλλαξα και το as-15f

αποτελεσμα δεν ειχα

οποτε την παρατησα


ενας οδηγος επισκευης t-con θα ειναι πραγματικα χρησιμος για αρκετους

----------


## her

> την  συγκεκριμένη  που  ψάχνεις  την  έχει  ο  αμοιρίδης  επειδή  είναι  όμως  ακριβή  θα  σου  έλεγα  αν  μπορείς  φυσικά  να  επισκευάσεις  την  ίδια με  πολύ  μικρό  κόστος  όλες  οι  T-CON  βγάζουν  τυποποιημένες    βλάβες  θα  το  δείξουμε σε  πόστ  άλλο  πως  επισκευάζεται  και  τι  χρειαζόμαστε  (λόγω   έλειψης  χρόνου  σήμερα) αυτά  τα λέμε


Νίκο , θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σου για επισκευή σε αυτή την  tcon.

----------

